# Junior Dos Santos On Brock Lesnar vs. Cain Velasquez



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

How sweet is JDS? He seems a really genuine nice guy. See how cute he looks when asked about the title! How does he transform to the beast, I will never know. Ive also noticed his left ear doesn't look like shit for once!... which is important. ( although it clearly looks far more wrong than the right )

EDIT. 2000 posts for me!!! Wooooooooo!!!... who do I get the celebratory foot massage from?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

guy incognito said:


>


I said god damn...
That's breakfast ruined.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Great to hear that he's going to train with Phil Davis in preparation for the title fight! His tdd is decent already, but it has to be amazing against either Brock or Cain. And if he can stuff their takedowns, he'll walk away with the title, no question about it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

wow duds english is coming along great, im impressed. Best english fro any brazilian fighter?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be rooting for him. Dude that can't be his wife right?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Future champ right there, Lesnar is the only heavyweight that stylistically causes Junior problems, and that's only because of his weight advantage/wrestling combination. I think Junior could handle smaller wrestlers like Velasquez quite confidently, with his already solid TDD, awesome striking, 1 punch knout out power and decent cardio. He'd make quick work of Carwin too.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> See how cute he looks when asked about the title!


???? this is against all 'Bromance' rules!





guy incognito said:


>



no wonder he's always over in the US training !


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> ???? this is against all 'Bromance' rules!
> 
> 
> 
> no wonder he's always over in the US training !


Thats what I said


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> wow duds english is coming along great, im impressed. Best english fro any brazilian fighter?


Big Nog is a lot more fluid when he talks but yeah Junior clearly has an aptitude for learning languages. I really like JDS and think he will win the title.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Everyone judging his TDD are delusional.

Werdum KO'ed before he got a TD
Struve didnt even attempt one lol
Cro cop no attempt
Yvel didnt attempt
Gonzaga tried 1 and failed but it was a weak attempt at best
Nelson was a punching bag lmao and no wrestler.


Cain and Lesnar are a different beast they WILL take him down or he will KO them first its as simple as that , he will need to KO them each round before he is lay on or finished after that TD.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I bet Vitor Belfort is jealous of JDS he only has this waiting at home for him...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The one and only P***y monster in MMA has been Andrei Arlovski:


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

First of all:
I CANNOT belive that is JDS' wife...I mean what is the point of being rich and famous? 

Second: I think JDS' TDD is overrated...I'd like to see it being tested against real wrestlers...

Third: Good for Vitor...she is smoking!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> The one and only P***y monster in MMA has been Andrei Arlovski:


BJ's girlfriend beats them all Rauno


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

How can you tell with half her face covered by those glasses? From my personal experience a woman is always 36% less attractive once they remove their huge glasses.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> How can you tell with half her face covered by those glasses? From my personal experience a woman is always 36% less attractive once they remove their huge glasses.


I have the same theory about bras


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

yikes, no wonder JDS hates going horizontal with his opponents!
I see where he gets his tdd from: 
"Junior! Mommy's home and she's feeling spunky..... get your booty over here"
"No, no. You can't catch me"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

suniis said:


> I have the same theory about bras


You know, i have the same idea.


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> wow duds english is coming along great, im impressed. Best english fro any brazilian fighter?


Demian Maia has the best English from any Brazilian fighter.
Anyways, future champ right there. Im pretty sure he'll be training alot of jiujitsu with that wrestling, I feel he has a very good chance of winning against either one.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Man! some of you guys are nasty on his wife!

I would rather come home to a not so perfect looking wife, but a good wife, than to come home to a beautiful women who most likely is a b##ch, and high on herself.

JDS, future champ... Now who will he take it from? We'll see on Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Why do you assume that because someone is hot they are going to be a bitch? Ugly people can be just as bitchy as attractive ones.

People tend to project good attributes onto good looking people. So im guessing you have had some bad experiences with hot girls right?

I think the reason you have that opinion may be because you don't notice when ugly girls are bitchy because A. You don't pay them attention and B. You don't care what they have to say because your not trying to get in their pants

All that ameuteur psychology aside. JDS is a BEAST, unfortunatly so is his wife.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Brydon said:


> Why do you assume that because someone is hot they are going to be a bitch? Ugly people can be just as bitchy as attractive ones.
> 
> People tend to project good attributes onto good looking people. So im guessing you have had some bad experiences with hot girls right?
> 
> ...


Lol, not insuating that all pretty women are bitchy, I have seen both, dated, both and umhumm...ed both. I have to say that in my experiance I have had better luck and found nicer and more "real" women when they are nice looking but less than perfect. I found that many of the real hot ones have a hard time looking past their own nose to even care about the needs of a man... And for me,that need would be to make me a nice big manwhich!

JDS's wife may be a beast, but she's married to the future champ!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

slugfest said:


> Lol, not insuating that all pretty women are bitchy, I have seen both, dated, both and umhumm...ed both. I have to say that in my experiance I have had better luck and found nicer and more "real" women when they are *nice looking but less than perfect*. I found that many of the real hot ones have a hard time looking past their own nose to even care about the needs of a man


I think the words in bold are key here. It's true that many really really hot women are a bit socially handicapped, because people tend to kiss their asses no matter what they do or say, so they've never learned how not to behave. But when they get as ugly as JDS's wife, it's not unusual that they have an unpleasant attitude because of frustration and extremely low self esteem.


MikeHawk said:


> How can you tell with half her face covered by those glasses? From my personal experience a woman is always 36% less attractive once they remove their huge glasses.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Its not that JDS' wife is outright ugly. I mean, I actually am really into normal looking girls as opposed to glamed up plastic painted gloss bitches.

BUT. In that picture. JDS' wife looks like shes melting. That's what I find most yew-y about it. Like shes made of some old smelly wax, and its melting under the camera lights. Even Arianni would look like shit under these conditions damn it.

Anyhoo... heres a picture of JDS' left ear during its glory days:










Anybody with an ear like that can never expect a good looking wife, right?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Guys quit hating on Junior's wife, he just started his mma career so he can improve with the ladies. But lets be real if junior dos santos was not a mma that girl would suit him. I'm not hating but Junior is one fulgy mother***.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Its not that JDS' wife is outright ugly. I mean, I actually am really into normal looking girls as opposed to glamed up plastic painted gloss bitches.
> 
> BUT. In that picture. JDS' wife looks like shes melting. That's what I find most yew-y about it. Like shes made of some old smelly wax, and its melting under the camera lights. Even Arianni would look like shit under these conditions damn it.
> 
> ...


all of that made me chest hurt from laughing +rep


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Its not that JDS' wife is outright ugly. I mean, I actually am really into normal looking girls as opposed to glamed up plastic painted gloss bitches.
> 
> BUT. In that picture. JDS' wife looks like shes melting. That's what I find most yew-y about it. Like shes made of some old smelly wax, and its melting under the camera lights. Even Arianni would look like shit under these conditions damn it.
> 
> ...


I see junior playing spock in a future star trek movie.

Juniour


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Guys quit hating on Junior's wife, he just started his mma career so he can improve with the ladies. But lets be real if junior dos santos was not a mma that girl would suit him. I'm not hating but Junior is one fulgy mother***.


lol and my gf actually thinks hes cute....granted shes only seen him once on an mtv show here in brazil but still......dont think she saw that ear though

anyway on his prediction, im not surprised, i watched another video recently where many fighters picked cain over brock but i still dont see it...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure many woman find JDS attractive, i mean they find robert pattinson attractive for christ sakes!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> How sweet is JDS? He seems a really genuine nice guy. *See how cute he looks when asked about the title!* How does he transform to the beast, I will never know. Ive also noticed his left ear doesn't look like shit for once!... which is important. ( although it clearly looks far more wrong than the right )
> 
> EDIT. 2000 posts for me!!! Wooooooooo!!!... who do I get the celebratory foot massage from?



Am i the only one disturbed by this saying.... :confused05:

Wait whats this thread about? :confused02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

osmium said:


> Big Nog is a lot more fluid when he talks but yeah Junior clearly has an aptitude for learning languages. I really like JDS and think he will win the title.


true m8 i forgot about Big Nog. But I think Dos Santos will be bette eventually since he's younger and seems to pick it up really quick.

Edit: reading through this thread I just have to add ROFLMAO. Some of u guys rock for making me lol so hard after 10 hours of boring work.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Rauno said:


> The one and only P***y monster in MMA has been Andrei Arlovski:



yea man.. i have to give it up for Andrie Arlovski .. she has nice fun bags.


----------

